# Baker Extract Company Bottle



## Kurlie (Sep 25, 2004)

I just found an extract bottle that reads "Baker's flavoring extracts" "Baker extract Company" on the front and on the side it reads " Strength and Purity". On the other side it reads "Full Measure". The back of the bottle is blank. It has a what I believe is called a cork-top, I am not sure if that is what you call it but the lip is not what you would screw a cover on. From what I can tell it is in perfect condition, although I need to clean the dirt away. It has no chips or scratches. It stands exactly five inches tall. Does anyone know how old this bottle is or what its value is?


----------



## woody (Sep 25, 2004)

Baker's Flavoring Extract bottle is very common and isn't worth much.
 Once you really start digging you'll be annoyed by how many of these you find.
 They must have made alot because they are very common in New England.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Oct 11, 2004)

Bakers Extract bottles are from the 1930's and can usually be found for $1 (Even though they're pretty bottles)


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Oct 13, 2004)

Kurlie, I got your email. The reason why they're not worth much even though they're old, is because they were made in huge quantities, and they're's a big supply of them.

 Now me, personally, I don't care how much my bottles are worth. I collect bottles because they're pretty and it's a fun hobby, not for the money. Just because a bottle isn't worth much, doesn't mean it's junk. []


----------

